# Calling November BMQ's and LCIS Tech's



## MilitantAtheist (28 Jul 2010)

What's going on guys and gals 

This is my first post and just want to see who else is coming to Saint-Jean-sur-Richelieu in November.

I just got the call from the recuiters yesterday and am pretty excited ;D : about BMQ. 

Give me a post if your exited to go and or have anything you people want to talk aboot.

I'll see you all there recuits


----------



## Logan_Chisholm (30 Jul 2010)

I'm going in October. Can't help you there. But you should check out this thread. The amalgamation of LCIS, Sig Ops, and Lineman.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/77029.0.html


----------



## MilitantAtheist (31 Jul 2010)

Cool and ya I checked it out already the tread kind of sucks
It's going to be a cold BMQ lol


----------



## gwones (31 Jul 2010)

Hey there,

Congratulations. There are a couple of Facebook groups with potential recruits that are attending BMQ in November.

Search for 'Canadian Forces BMQ November 29, 2010' if November 29th is your course date, if not, search for 'Canadian Armed Forces - BMQ, St- Jean November' this is a group for those attending BMQ in November.

Good luck!


----------



## MilitantAtheist (1 Aug 2010)

Ya im on the group November BMQ St Jean but just wanted to broaden the meme  ;D


----------

